# Tiki Hut Restock!!!Everyone please read!



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Botls and Sotls,

After enjoying many Skype chats with Edwin over in the Tiki Hut; DaveTrishield and I would like to put together a donation box for the guys fighting for us over in Afganistan.

Please help them out as they are keeping us safe. 

I am going to send 2 boxes of smokes from my personal humidor and my friend in FL is going to kick in 3 more boxes. Please everyone lets help to make a great holiday for our soliders.

Please send all donations to:

Attn: Michael James
HHC 41 BCT Camp
Phoenix APO AE 09320

Thanks Everyone!!!!!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Tiki Hut Restock!!!*



Rploaded said:


> Hey Botls and Sotls,
> 
> After enjoying many Skype chats with Edwin over in the Tiki Hut; DaveTrishield and I would like to put together a donation box for the guys fighting for us over in Afganistan.
> 
> ...


Got some of my own that I'll be sending to the Tiki Hut. Got another box of GREAT STUFF going to some of our Marine Corps bretheren, as donated by RJT, and some going out to some of the other boots on the ground! It may suck being deployed...but, at least they can be there with a smile on their face and a gar in their mouth! :u


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Tiki Hut Restock!!!*

Do you have a deadline for this shipment? I've already spent my November budget But can order something up in the early part of December.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Tiki Hut Restock!!!*

CigarGal,

Any time would be appreciated, and thank you for helping out.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Ill give some to pops to throw in there


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

I got two half boxes I'd be willing to donate to the cause. As a reservist I know I can get the call at anytime. almost did on two occasions.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

count me in


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Tiki Hut Restock!!!*



CigarGal said:


> Do you have a deadline for this shipment? I've already spent my November budget But can order something up in the early part of December.


no deadline -

well lets see, lets say May 15th 2007, After that the address will be the same, but the name will be different, and after that time, I will be on the giving side of the bomb along with my fellow BOTL's and SOTL's supporting the troops. Until then I am happy to be the keeper of the coolerador and distribute to the Warrior's of the Leaf. Thanks for the support!!!!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll send one out tommorrow Ryan


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> I'll send one out tommorrow Ryan


Yeah you will need the extra space!! MUwhahahahaahha


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Yeah you will need the extra space!! MUwhahahahaahha


:r :c :tg :r

Paybacks are hell ya damn Skyper


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Hey,

I have some sticks to send, are you the point man on this? Nothing great, but all hand rolled sticks, and I figured the boys overseas would be a good bombing target. Let me know what info I need to send em to you, or do I send em direct to Edwin and the troops?


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have some sticks to send, are you the point man on this? Nothing great, but all hand rolled sticks, and I figured the boys overseas would be a good bombing target. Let me know what info I need to send em to you, or do I send em direct to Edwin and the troops?


Here you go and thank you so much for supporting them. They are really a good group of guys.

Attn: Michael James
HHC 41 BCT Camp
Phoenix APO AE 09320

Thanks again, Ryan


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Are there other items that would be good to send too? When a friends son was in Iraq they requested small soap, shampoos, hard candies, etc. I could probably get a box like that sent over if it would help. Let me know.

Dave:u


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Are there other items that would be good to send too? When a friends son was in Iraq they requested small soap, shampoos, hard candies, etc. I could probably get a box like that sent over if it would help. Let me know.
> 
> Dave:u


Yes,anything you can think of.Snacks,2$ Walmart torches,butane candys and so on yes yes yes...


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Yes,anything you can think of.Snacks,2$ Walmart torches,butane candys and so on yes yes yes...


Unless things have changed...Baby Wipes are also good to put in these Care Packages, as well.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Yes,anything you can think of.Snacks,2$ Walmart torches,butane candys and so on yes yes yes...


Dave, where can I get some Butane Candies? Are those the ones that give you gas???

Everyone:

Yes send anything, maybe even a food item or good mags like Maxim or Hugh Hefners articles on life would be great additions.

Ryan


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Or hunting mags,cigar mags etc...


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Package sent Ryan


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Package sent Ryan


Thanks a million Kenny...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

from the web:

*Prohibited Items:*

Obscene articles (prints, paintings, cards, books, videos)

Pornographic or sexual items

Anything with nude or seminude persons

Non-authorized political materials

Religious materials contrary to the Islamic faith(personal items are allowed)

Pork or pork by-products

*Some suggestions for care packages include*: chewing gum, dental travel kit, pocket comb, razors( Gillette Mach 3 refills are available at onsite PX's so good brand), Kleenex, chap stick, foot powder, bobby pins, shampoo, conditioner, Shower-to-Shower Body powder, Q-Tips, socks, gloves, cough drops, Midol, Antacids Tbs, soap, Sunblock, Hand sanitizer, Vitamins, gum, chips, hard candy, crackers, Beef Jerky, Cookies, dried fruits, Nuts, Magazines, P38 Opener, Plastic Utensils, Book, Writing Material, Batteries, Game, Neosporin, Journal, Word Puzzles, detergent, Feminine Stuff, Pledge Wipes, anti-bacterial wipes for cleaning, baby wipes, all-over-bath wipes, Bactine wipes, Band-aids, nail trimmers, tweezers, emery boards, snack foods like Chex mix, granola bars, sunflower seeds, tuna/chicken lunch kits, canned pasta, soups, individual coffee, cocoa, cider, tea bags, sugar packets, individual water-bottle sized drink mixes (ex. Crystal Light), and many more things&#8230;&#8230;

Remember to pack the box carefully with adequate padding. If sending items that are liquid or able to spill, enclose the item in one Ziploc bag, and then another upside down to ensure no spills.

Will try to get one in the mail tom.
Dave


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

The guys from Cuban Crafters came through with 50 cigars and some cutters that I will be shipping out tomorrow. Semper Fi, RJT


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Excellent, thanks to everyone who has sent things so far........


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Yes,anything you can think of.Snacks,2$ Walmart torches,butane candys and so on yes yes yes...


I'll chip in, drop it off at your house today or tomorrow.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

smokin' machinist said:


> I'll chip in, drop it off at your house today or tomorrow.


Make sure im home i have something for you...


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RJT said:


> The guys from Cuban Crafters came through with 50 cigars and some cutters that I will be shipping out tomorrow. Semper Fi, RJT


Package went out today. RJT


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

I've got some smokes from a recent box pass that I'll be sending over soon.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thanks Fireman UK!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RJT said:


> Package went out today. RJT


Thank you sir...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Package went out today.

The clerk was funny, she asked if I would prefer priority or parcel post.
I asked what the difference would be. She said they cannot guarantee that one or the other would be quicker but that priority showed you cared more.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Thanks Fireman UK!


No problem, Dave. I'll get them out to you next week.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Yes,anything you can think of.Snacks,2$ Walmart torches,butane candys and so on yes yes yes...


TriShield....got a box loaded up, ready to go out Monday morning to Michael James address you provided. Mister Maduro hit me with 33 sticks for the troops and I have about 70 sticks of mine that will be boxed up along with a few other CARE package items.

Squid


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

squid said:


> TriShield....got a box loaded up, ready to go out Monday morning to Michael James address you provided. Mister Maduro hit me with 33 sticks for the troops and I have about 70 sticks of mine that will be boxed up along with a few other CARE package items.
> 
> Squid


Well Done Sailor! I picked up another box today,and some more lighters.Fireman UK is sending me some more booty to add. I will ship as soon as his package arrives...Thanks to all that have come to to rescue so far...


----------



## Mycroft (Oct 10, 2006)

With the holidays and not being on the board much last week I somehow missed this thread.  

I just sent a holiday package for the Tiki Hut to Stitch45 on Saturday (yesterday). I put a card in there, too, as well as a DVD for the Wednesday night movie night. Since I didn't see this thread I was working with the original plan when I purchased the sticks I sent to funnel them thru Stitch45, I know he's planning on sending a package by Dec. 5th which I was trying to get mine into.

Better late than never, sorry they are taking the scenic route! :u


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks again to everyone who has helped the Tiki Hut make the holiday season the best it can be..

Ryan


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Got this little package of 100+ sticks, cutters, and some assorted CARE package (not shown ) items going out to the Tiki Hut tomorrow.

Together with Mr. Maduro (Patrick) and my stuff...hopefully, this may last them a few days. Thanks again Patrick for your shipment.

:u :u :u


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

A beautiful picture indeed...A humble thanks to you guys!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mycroft said:


> With the holidays and not being on the board much last week I somehow missed this thread.
> 
> I just sent a holiday package for the Tiki Hut to Stitch45 on Saturday (yesterday). I put a card in there, too, as well as a DVD for the Wednesday night movie night. Since I didn't see this thread I was working with the original plan when I purchased the sticks I sent to funnel them thru Stitch45, I know he's planning on sending a package by Dec. 5th which I was trying to get mine into.
> 
> Better late than never, sorry they are taking the scenic route! :u


Don't ever be sorry for helping out.... Thank You Sir!


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Package sent today, direct to the Tiki Hut.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

SGM James informed me today that another soldier from Camp Phoenix was killed recently I'm sure your thoughts and prayers will help...
Heres a pic of the Big Dogs on base enjoying some of what we've sent...

SGM Edwin is second from the right...


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> SGM James informed me today that another soldier from Camp Phoenix was killed recently I'm sure your thoughts and prayers will help...
> Heres a pic of the Big Dogs on base enjoying some of what we've sent...
> 
> SGM Edwin is second from the right...


Awesome....looks like the Smoking Lamp was lit and money was on the bar!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

squid said:


> Awesome....looks like the Smoking Lamp was lit and money was on the bar!


That's all the Sgt.Majors in Camp Phoenix(i think) the "kings" as Mike likes to say..


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

its good to know they can enjoy something while serving over there


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

The packages have started to come in. I have taken pictures of each and will post them as soon as things settle down a bit here. Thank you to all of you that have shown such generosity to the troops. Your support means everything!!

Edwin:u


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Edwin said:


> The packages have started to come in. I have taken pictures of each and will post them as soon as things settle down a bit here. Thank you to all of you that have shown such generosity to the troops. Your support means everything!!
> 
> Edwin:u


Good news Mike! I'm packing up tomarrow....


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm having trouble getting the USPS Clik-n-Ship web site to accept the Tiki Hut address for printing a mailing label. It keeps saying I have the address wrong. Does anyone know how to get this to work?

I use AE as the state and 09320 as the ZIP. I've tried both "Phoenix APO" and just "APO" as the City. I have "Attn: Michael James" as the Name and "HHC 41 BCT Camp" as Address 1.


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

emelbee said:


> I'm having trouble getting the USPS Clik-n-Ship web site to accept the Tiki Hut address for printing a mailing label. It keeps saying I have the address wrong. Does anyone know how to get this to work?


I just found this on the USPS web site:

_(Please note that ZIP Codes 093XX and 964XX are currently unavailable for electronic labels. We apologize for the inconvenience.)_

I guess you can't use Click-n-Ship for the Tiki Hut.

I'll go try the automatic machine in the PO lobby that's open on Sunday. I hope it works.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

I just noticed an adjustment for the address:

Michael James
HHC 41 BCT
Camp Phoenix
APO AE 09320


Packages have made it here with the address listed as it was. But the 3rd line should be Camp Phoenix (as opposed to the hundreds of other camps around afghanistan).

Sorry I didnt notice it earlier.

Thanks for all of the support and generosity!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Michael James
HHC 41 BCT
Camp Phoenix
APO AE 09320

got it,thanks...


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

emelbee said:


> I'll go try the automatic machine in the PO lobby that's open on Sunday. I hope it works.


The automatic machine in my PO lobby wouldn't do a military address. 

I'll have to try tomorrow when people are there.


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

I got my package off to the Tiki Hut this morning. Perhaps the reason you can't get online postage or use the machines is that you have to fill out a customs form. I didn't know about that before.

The form is no big deal - just from and to addresses and a description of contents - but there are like six copies that all get an official stamp.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I knew you could do it! Thanks!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

emelbee said:


> I'm having trouble getting the USPS Clik-n-Ship web site to accept the Tiki Hut address for printing a mailing label. It keeps saying I have the address wrong. Does anyone know how to get this to work?
> 
> I use AE as the state and 09320 as the ZIP. I've tried both "Phoenix APO" and just "APO" as the City. I have "Attn: Michael James" as the Name and "HHC 41 BCT Camp" as Address 1.


I had the same prob, so my box was delayed a bit. BUT>>>>>>>

20 or 30 sticks sent out to Camp Phoenix today, They are vac packed with moisture crystals, so a few days or weeks won't kill them.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> I had the same prob, so my box was delayed a bit. BUT>>>>>>>
> 
> 20 or 30 sticks sent out to Camp Phoenix today, They are vac packed with moisture crystals, so a few days or weeks won't kill them.


Thats cool,they should be getting a good amount of goodies in the next week or so...too damn quiet from Edwin though...


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

This is going out thanks to everyone who participated in the Good Smoke/Good Movie pass. Just a small token of appreciation.

DC# 0305 2200 0000 7791 4495


----------



## ssnsltd (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Folks,

I am posting this in a couple threads, sorry for the dupe. I wanted to make sure you all who are supporting us “down range” got the message.

Up front- thank you all so much for the support!!

On a mission to Mazar-E Sharef (Afghanistan) last week our crew were recipients of your (IMO) overwhelming and continued generosity for supplying and supporting scum sucking bottom dwelling cigar smokers (that would be me and my crew) in our quest to remain politically incorrect. 

Both myself and my boss regularly buy dozens of cigars for ourselves (of course) and anyone who happens to come along and want a smoke. We have several large Pelican cases full. When we go out on missions, along with our pipes, we bring a 15x12x8 Pelican box we open every night and share with all comers. I also have a (~30 sticks) “emergency” box that I pack in my personal bag. 
our rules:
-Smoke what you want, as many as you want, or not at all- but don’t be a “mooch.”
-Serious conversation is limited to a 10 sec burst, per person, per night. We figure we are in a combat zone, serious we pretty much got covered. 
-Talk bad about someone (if you are serious) and you leave.
-We have also subscribe to the 1997 "NO CIGAR SNOB" TREATISE DEVELOPED BY TOP 25 CIGAR. - circa 1997 Top25Cigar.com (AKA...If you can taste hints of burnt 7-year old Madagascar Vanilla...smoke elsewhere!) any such discussion is immediately extinguished with liberal use of excessive deadly force. 
-contents may settle in shipping. 

On this last mission all we had was my emergency box. We went T.U. for cigars on day three, and we just learned that our flight out would be delayed at least 3 more days. After we killed and ate one of the more obnoxious moochers, the rest of the crew settled down, but we were still in a crises situation. That was when we got a re-supply from a soldier out of TF Phoenix, and I learned of what a simple, and wonderful thing you guys are doing to show your support. 

Damn folks- I know I sure as heck appreciate it! 

David

PS. for anyone in Afghanistan, military of civilian- if you are on BAF come by Motel 8 and look for the CMA guys. Say friend and enter, the humidor is open, provided we are in town. I don’t like to stay on BAF any more than it takes to reset and go out. dpf


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Youse guys should be getting more goodies this week...stay safe...


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Mike 

Please tell the troops thanks for everything they do and wish them all a Happy Holiday 

I have 2 bundles of cigars going out this weekend (aprox 45 Gars) :w 

Happy Holidays 

Dux/ Doug


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

No word from edwin since the 3rd. Anyone hear from him?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

n3uka said:


> No word from edwin since the 3rd. Anyone hear from him?


i talked to him the other day on skype,he said hes been getting the stuff and will post pics when he can.He's been very busy.When are going to meet for a lunch smoke Bro?
Signature is right around the corner from both of us...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> i talked to him the other day on skype,he said hes been getting the stuff and will post pics when he can.He's been very busy.When are going to meet for a lunch smoke Bro?
> Signature is right around the corner from both of us...


Probably best after christmas. I will be back in town and should have more free time then. 2 of my favorite places in Rockville - Signature and Crispy Juicy, and they are next to each other:dr Will im when back. Right now, just thinking about being in Florida in 48 hours.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Probably best after christmas. I will be back in town and should have more free time then. 2 of my favorite places in Rockville - Signature and Crispy Juicy, and they are next to each other:dr Will im when back. Right now, just thinking about being in Florida in 48 hours.


Lucky bastage...:tg have fun...


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Just wondering if the boys got my package.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Dateline Afganistan:
I talked to Mike aka Edwin yesterday,he told me he and his men have been in Kandahar(i think) for the past week or more and has not had a chance to hit HQ to pick up his parcels and mail.
He said they are finished with the mission he was on and will post pics asap.
He also said to tell you all thanks so much for looking after them and caring so much. Quote:it means the world to his men to know that us folks back in the states keep them in our hearts and minds...
More to follow as info comes in...


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

hey folks,

I am so sorry I have been out of touch and out of reach. I have some pictures to post from the generosity of CS. I got word that there are more packages sitting in the mail room waiting for the Tiki Hut. I am not able to get to them right now, but here is a sampling of what we have received.

I hope this finds everyone happy and healthy and looking forward to a great holiday. I will get all the packages opened and pictures posted as soon as I can, but for now, click on the link and scroll. Enjoy, I know we are.

MIke (edwin) :u


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Glad to hear from you bro!
Stay safe and Tell all the crew over there they are in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Smokes are finally going into the mail tomorrow 
Tracking # Pending


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Dux said:


> Smokes are finally going into the mail tomorrow
> Tracking # Pending


This Went out on Friday :w 
No tracking since its going to a US Gov Box


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

I am back!! I had a last minute opportunity to go home on leave and spend some time with my son over Christmas. But I am back now and waiting for me were a few packages. I have in the link below the 3 packages that I opened today. there is the possibility that there are more but that is all that I found today. Thanks so much to all of you. I hope you had a good Christmas and a happy new year, I know I did. I enjoyed some great smokes, spent time with my son and spent time with friends. My very best friend gave me a Shiatsu Massaging Cushion that I promptly sent to Afghanistan and am enjoying it right now. Vey nice after a day of wearing body armor. But of course the best Christmas gift of all was seeing my son.

Enjoy the pictures... thanks!!

Edwin (Mike)

http://picasaweb.google.com/SGM.James/6Jan07/photo#5016971900703161106


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

WOOT! I'm glad it's all there safe and sound Mike.You guys enjoy and stay safe...


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

Here is the latest 2 boxes received for the TIKI HUT. Very nice. Thank you very much!!

http://picasaweb.google.com/SGM.James/12Jan07

Edwin :u


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

A nice load there Mike,i'll have more headed your way soon....


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Dux said:


> Here is the latest 2 boxes received for the TIKI HUT. Very nice. Thank you very much!!
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/SGM.James/12Jan07
> 
> Edwin


Happy the smokes made it safe and sound


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Hey everyone,i'm packing another shipment for Afganistan. If anyone wants to add to it let me know...


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Answer your PM Nigel.......


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Answer your PM Nigel.......


Thank you Kenny...


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Put together a package tonight and it will posted and headed your way sometime this morning.

John
"Strikeforce"


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Put together a package tonight and it will posted and headed your way sometime this morning.
> 
> John
> "Strikeforce"


Thanks soldier! Someone show this BOTL some RG love will ya.This guy has sent more cigars to our troops then hes smoked and hes a old guy...


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Thanks soldier! Someone show this BOTL some RG love will ya.This guy has sent more cigars to our troops then hes smoked and hes a old guy...


Done!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Done!


Thanks for that Brother...


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

68TriShield said:


> Hey everyone,i'm packing another shipment for Afganistan. If anyone wants to add to it let me know...


Dave ...

Sent you a PM ... I am packing the cigars up as I type ... ok ... after I type this and will kick it out the door to the post office tonight.

Thanks Brother !!!!!

Doug


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Dave...package headed your way

DC# 0306 0320 0000 8849 8333


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Heads up Dave !! The box is in the mail.

DC - 0306 2400 0001 5109 3600


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thanks you two,thats great!


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm running the Super Bowl Contest and hoping for 100 cigars per quarter prize. Through generous donations from people the Tiki Hut alread has 14 squares so there is a good chance there could be a sizeable package headed their way. As I have never sent anything like this over would one of you mind helping me with information ie shipping costs and how to best package a large supply of cigars?

Thanks for the help.

Doug


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Hey everyone,i'm packing another shipment for Afganistan. If anyone wants to add to it let me know...


Dave...it may take a week or so, but I'll get something out to you as quick as I can take care of all the alligators nipping at my rear end! Sorry I can't be quicker...but knee deep in closing out some details with REMAX and opening my own independent firm....BUT...I will indeed get something out to you shortly! As you know....this is definitely a cause that I normally throw all the support I can into it.

PM me your address.

Mike


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Thanks soldier! Someone show this BOTL some RG love will ya.This guy has sent more cigars to our troops then hes smoked and hes a old guy...


Hey I thought I would tell ya I didn't get the package in the mail today. Sort of like the old excuse, "the dog ate my homework" but in my case the Studebaker wouldn't start, hey it's 45 years old. Going out tomorrow morning with a tracking number.

John


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Hey everyone,i'm packing another shipment for Afganistan. If anyone wants to add to it let me know...


When do you need it? I have a bunch of smokes to send, PM me your addy.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Hey I thought I would tell ya I didn't get the package in the mail today. Sort of like the old excuse, "the dog ate my homework" but in my case the Studebaker wouldn't start, hey it's 45 years old. Going out tomorrow morning with a tracking number.
> 
> John


John,I keep a cooler going for the Tiki Hut so dont rush.This cooler will here and going until our kids come home.

Thanks for all you do Brother


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Slow Burn said:


> I'm running the Super Bowl Contest and hoping for 100 cigars per quarter prize. Through generous donations from people the Tiki Hut alread has 14 squares so there is a good chance there could be a sizeable package headed their way. As I have never sent anything like this over would one of you mind helping me with information ie shipping costs and how to best package a large supply of cigars?
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Doug


Why don't you just send all the sticks from the contest to Dave and he can ship them over with the rest of the packages he has stacking up all the time?


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

I havent given a tiki hut update in awhile. As some of you know, we have been a bit busy lately. Right here less than 4oo meters from the tiki hut itself (at the front gate), we had a suicide bomber crash into the gate. He wasnt very good at his job, he failed, we took care of him. It did eventually go off, but we had control of the area and no one got hurt. It couldve done some nasty damage. More than ever we enjoy sitting at the tiki hut and decompressing from the day. Thank you to everyone for you support and everything you do to make the troops day just that much better.

I will keep the updates going and post pictures as the packages arrive.

Thanks again!

edwin (mike) :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

In the mornings mail.

0305 2200 0001 7605 0575


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> In the mornings mail.
> 
> 0305 2200 0001 7605 0575


Thanks John. Mike said they were getting low this morning,i think its good timing on this shipment...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Thanks John. Mike said they were getting low this morning,i think its good timing on this shipment...


Dave, I haven't been in on this for awhile and would like to send a bunch for the next shipment...I am getting ready for work, so if you can help me with where to send, I will get a package out this week.

OK, I'm getting over my laziness.... same addy as in Post #1?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

to me Tom or the addys in this thread...thanks Brother...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> to me Tom or the addys in this thread...thanks Brother...


I will just send them to you Dave, I have something for Zach anyway. Please PM the addy again (I'm not sure where I have it), and I will get it all out this week.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I will just send them to you Dave, I have something for Zach anyway. Please PM the addy again (I'm not sure where I have it), and I will get it all out this week.


will do...


----------



## sillygirl (Jan 5, 2007)

Edwin said:


> I havent given a tiki hut update in awhile. As some of you know, we have been a bit busy lately. Right here less than 4oo meters from the tiki hut itself (at the front gate), we had a suicide bomber crash into the gate. He wasnt very good at his job, he failed, we took care of him. It did eventually go off, but we had control of the area and no one got hurt. It couldve done some nasty damage. More than ever we enjoy sitting at the tiki hut and decompressing from the day. Thank you to everyone for you support and everything you do to make the troops day just that much better.
> 
> I will keep the updates going and post pictures as the packages arrive.
> 
> ...


Wow. Your group must be very effective. :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

sillygirl said:


> Wow. Your group must be very effective. :ss


sillygirl,get over to the new gorilla forum and introduce yourself...


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Dave

You also have another package UPS-ing it's way to you from JR tomorrow. 

John


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

What can i say sir except thank you once again,i'm deeply humbled by your generosity...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

while its in my mind folks,cutters are always needed even cheap ones...


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Is this the Tiki Hut Contact?

Attn: Michael James
HHC 41 BCT Camp
Phoenix APO AE 09320

Sending some out to them Tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

hornitosmonster said:


> Is this the Tiki Hut Contact?
> 
> Attn: Michael James
> HHC 41 BCT Camp
> ...


like so...
Michael James
HHC 41 BCT
Camp Phoenix
APO AE 09320


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dave,

Smokes and cutters for the Tiki Hut go out today.  

0306 3030 0002 4906 7447

Package for Zachary is in there as well....


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Smokes and cutters for the Tiki Hut go out today.
> 
> ...


Cutters!!!!! God bless you Tom! I'm going to raid my B&M for some more also...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Dave,

You should have some yard gars, a couple rockets, and a few nicer ones at your door tomorrow. 0103 8555 7499 4732 9438

I'll send a more proper package later on as well, but I wanted to get some stuff in this one you are sending out.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Dave,
Order on the way with some smokes for the troops directly from Famous. Should be delivered tomorrow. Here's the tracking: UPS 1Z2AF9280328415239


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thanks Dave and Steve,two came in today so i'm hoping i can ship by early next week...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Erratum and Texdynas landed today,very generous fellas!Thanks...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I got some boxs today. 6 boxs today from...
Papajohn67-4 or 5 boxs total from John!
monsoon
Texdyna
Stevieray
Greerzilla
Spooble
Thanks a million guys,your generosity is awe inspiring...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> I got some boxs today. 6 boxs today from...
> Papajohn67-4 or 5 boxs total from John!
> monsoon
> Texdyna
> ...


Nice job Boys!!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Nice job Boys!!!


Yes it was Tom,and a great bunch of smokes and cutters from you sir!Thank You..


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Yes it was Tom,and a great bunch of smokes and cutters from you sir!Thank You..


Just glad to help out the soldiers who do so much more for us Dave...thanks for letting me be a part of it. :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

The efforts of CS folks to re-supply the Tiki Hut, support Mike "squid" with his efforts as well as support for my project with the 101st Airborne has been outstanding!! I know the guys and gals over there appreciate everything that is sent.

I wish their had been a project like this going in 68 when I was in the Au Shau Valley. Trembling & shaky hands would sure have loved to have been holding a cigar. Hell if I couldn't have smoked it I would have just chewed it.

Great job everyone is doing!!

John


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> The efforts of CS folks to re-supply the Tiki Hut, support Mike "squid" with his efforts as well as support for my project with the 101st Airborne has been outstanding!! I know the guys and gals over there appreciate everything that is sent.
> 
> I wish their had been a project like this going in 68 when I was in the Au Shau Valley. Trembling & shaky hands would sure have loved to have been holding a cigar. Hell if I couldn't have smoked it I would have just chewed it.
> 
> ...


I was 10yo in 68 John,otherwise i would have...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Jechelman sent a very generous donation today of a couple boxs of cigars,some cash to help with shipping(big thanks Bro) and a RP OWR for me!Theres some great corona sizes in there for the soldiers that might be intimidated by the big smokes,good call there.Thanks Frank,these will go a long way


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I sent out some cigars to the Tiki Hut today (just missed Dave's mass mailing!).

Just want to give some props to homeless_texan who asked me to send the cigars he won in a football contest to the Tiki Hut instead. Great gesture!

Of course I couldn't just send the few that he won, so some hitch-hikers went with them, along with a spare cutter for some muscle!

Tiki Hut, they're on their way:

DC: 0305 2200 0000 3545 1376

Thanks for everthing!:u :u


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

yourchoice said:


> I sent out some cigars to the Tiki Hut today (just missed Dave's mass mailing!).
> 
> Just want to give some props to homeless_texan who asked me to send the cigars he won in a football contest to the Tiki Hut instead. Great gesture!
> 
> ...


And the homeless_texan thanks you...Great job! :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thanks guys,you have done a great service for your country!


----------

